# Stay w/HTC TBolt or used Galaxy Nexus



## Rootz76 (Apr 25, 2012)

Need some expert advice from those more experienced and more knowledgeable than me.

I have an opportunity to get a good deal on a lightly used Galaxy Nexus.
But with the release/leak of ICS on the TBolt, I'm torn or undecided on what to pursue.

(I'm not interested on the GS3 and don't want to upgrade and lose Unlimited Data)

What is your advice on what I should do or decide?

(Also, I really like the MIUI rom and have been informed it's fully working on the Galaxy Nexus)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## twohands (Jul 25, 2011)

Honestly, while ics is breathing some life back into the TB, I suspect that many are looking at dropping it within the next 6 months. If you want a device that remains relevant and updated, you'll have to move on sometime soon, and this may be your cheapest good option. The gnex will be well-supported for a long time. It's only drawbacks to me are hardware-related, and may not be a big issue to you at all.

I'd expect the nexi that supposedly will be coming this fall/winter will give options for incredible hardware with the nexus software/development that we all care about, the only downside being cost and the very real possibility that verizon won't get one.


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

If you don't buy the nexus, I will.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Dump the tbolt its a brick. Get the nexus!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

go with the gnex. the bolt will just depress you .


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

This is the kind of talk that gets devs pumped for Jelly Bean ports to the Thunderbolt! haha

Am I right?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

the nexus is aging, as all current devices are i suppose, but there could be a successor in the works (rumored new samsung device with better hardware than nexus). if you can get the nexus at a fair price though, go for it. the truth is, AOSP on the bolt will never be equal to the true AOSP that can be had on the nexus. hardware aside, the nexus has great development that isn't plagued by bizarre RILs, outrageous delays on updates, etc. if you get a good nexus and enjoy AOSP and solid development, you'll be satisfied.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah its againg but look at the older nexus phones still going and one is getting ics I believe. So its a good investment to get a nexus branded phone. You know its going to be supported for much longer than any carrier would.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Yeah its againg but look at the older nexus phones still going and one is getting ics I believe. So its a good investment to get a nexus branded phone. You know its going to be supported for much longer than any carrier would.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


exactly. nexus 7, nexus s, gnex, google is dedicated to updating the nexus line devices.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I think Google gets it that not every person can afford a new phone like every year. So they give support until the phone can't handle the updates

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Galaxy nexus all the way. I had one for a while and I miss it so much!
Miui is almost perfect on it.
There are a lot of great jelly bean roms too.
Far better battery life and performance. The only downside is the signal. I get 4g with the thunderbolt in places where the gnex never had it.


----------



## DoctorZaius68 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have both and would strongly recomend getting the GNex - especially if you you can get it off contract and for a good price.

Former Thunderbolt developers are working on the Gnex and are producing awesome Jelly Bean ROMs and Kernels (Team BAMF/Droid Vicious/Xoom Dev/DRod/IMO). Also both CyanogenMOD and AOKP are currently working on Jelly Bean nightlies.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Nexus data reception is notoriously bad in 3g. If u live in a strong 4g signal zone and don't travel out of it, or if data reception is not a priority, the Nexus is a far better phone. Some claim great reception in Nexus. Many do not.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Like with all phones there's a give and take. Most puts up with crappy signal rather than give up the appeal of the nexus to gave updates directly from Google.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> I think Google gets it that not every person can afford a new phone like every year. So they give support until the phone can't handle the updates
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


yeah. i think so too. i'm interested in the rumblings about google becoming a carrier too. btw, a bit off topic, but how are you liking the nexus 7?


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> yeah. i think so too. i'm interested in the rumblings about google becoming a carrier too. btw, a bit off topic, but how are you liking the nexus 7?


I know you didn't ask me, but the nexus 7 is awesome. Love mine.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Never got one. I was hoping my wife would get me one for my b day but she don't love me that much. To show you how much she doesn't we was in best buys and I was looking to see if they maybe they carried it. Walking around (mind you taking her out for our 12 anniversary and bought her dinner) she goes in a snide voice you're looking for the n7? I said yeah I am. She says hope they don't have one. Then when they didn't she laughed at me. Some wife I must say. Lol

I am looking to get one I hope in Oct because I finally got a job and start on the 23 of Sept.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

ouch! i'm interested in the n7 because i'm not entirely sold on any new phones in VZW's line-up and don't own a tablet. my only concern is how often i would actually use it, but it's not too expensive, so i may take the plunge anyway.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Same here no phone catches my eye and I can tether my n7 off my bolt. Plus not have to use my laptop as much.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I convinced my wife to get me a nexus7 so I don't have the urge to upgrade my phone for a while.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Maybe should of had you talk to my wife lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rootz76 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the great advice guys, I really appreciate the input.
I know what to decide now.

I'm also looking into getting an N7 soon!


----------



## UrinalCake (Sep 30, 2011)

My wife has stopped me from getting the siii and n7, because she was diagnosed with ms and the Dr bills come first.. damn she is selfish!! lol


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

Damn, sorry to hear that.


----------



## thecontrolm7cl (Jun 24, 2011)

Fact: I just made this move. Fact again: I dont regret even a second of it! You just can't beat the freedom. And there is something to be said about owning a nexus device! If i were you i'd go for it!


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Maybe should of had you talk to my wife lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


It may not have ended well for one of us lol. It took some SERIOUS talks with her before she agreed. She hates me messing with my phone so now she is going to hate me messing with my tablet lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I bought my wife an iphone (ugh). She wanted it even though she LOVED my tbolt. She still likes to play with my tbolt but her sister and friends have an iphone so she has to. On the bright side now she doesnt mind if I blow $650 for a new phone. I have no interest in the nexus because I love my data but I'm intrigued by the s3. The can't read sim card issue is causing me to hold off to see the new razr hd.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I would go for the s3 before I ever bought a moto piece of junk. My wife switched to the iPhone because her droid 3 she just had to have was a steaming pile of $500 crap.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

love love love my Nexus 7

I end up using it more than my phone or my computers at home


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

number5toad said:


> love love love my Nexus 7
> 
> I end up using it more than my phone or my computers at home


thanks for the feedback on that, i was curious about n7 users' use of the tablet as compared to their phones.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I think you'd be really happy with it! to me, 7" is the sweet spot for a tablet - big enough that it's a marked difference from the phone, but small enough to still use with one hand or slip into a pocket. I try to avoid any computer use heavier than watching a video, listening to some music or browsing the web when I'm not at work, so like I said, I reach for the N7 before I sit at my desk or grab the laptop. the only thing I don't like as much on the tablet as on an actual computer is vanilla web browsing, since the screen just feels too compressed for it most of the time, but with native apps for more or less anything I do on the web (forum browsing, shopping, checking rss feeds, etc) that's almost never an issue either. the hardware is really nice, the software is fantastic and is keeping my thirst for a new phone at bay pretty handily, and since it's a Nexus device I know it'll be updated promptly when Google drops something new.

basically, if you're thinking about it at all, I strongly recommend going for it. I think my N7 is going to be enough for me to not jump on a phone upgrade in a few months, and probably enough for me to seriously consider switching away from Verizon.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah when I got my wife her nook color a few Christmas ago I was like that's the right size to keep it mobile and not be cumbersome to hold. I never got one because it was pretty lacking and was like one day there will be a good one to come out and the n7 was it from what owners has said about it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Does a Nexus 7 actually fit in a pocket? Like what kind of pocket are you talking about?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Well surely not them girls skinny jeans. Maybe those pants that hangs around those guys knees. Lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

jimmyco2008 said:


> Does a Nexus 7 actually fit in a pocket? Like what kind of pocket are you talking about?


It fits in the front pocket of khakis that I wear to the office. I admit to trying it when I heard this claim lol.

While it technically fits, I wouldn't want to walk around like that.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Good to know! one of my main complaints with my Galaxy Tab 7 was that it was too small to be carried in a backpack and too large to fit in a pocket. Of course it was larger than the Nexus 7.


----------



## ss0mohit (Aug 14, 2011)

It actually fits reasonably well in my car's storage unit within the drivers side. It's small and thin. It's perfect! 
But I'd say to stick with the Tbolt. I'm eligible for an upgrade, but am considering the Razr HD, maybe the new iPhone or whatever new nexus that's coming out. But for right now with ICS around the corner and plenty of devs waiting for the RIL, I'm satisfied with sfk's cm7 rom.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

jimmyco2008 said:


> Does a Nexus 7 actually fit in a pocket? Like what kind of pocket are you talking about?


it fits pretty comfortably in the back pocket of my favorite jeans, which are neither skinny or baggy - I wouldn't walk around with it there for a long time out of fear it'd get banged up, but it's very comfortable


----------



## pmdied (Jun 24, 2011)

Just picked up a Galaxy 3 about and hour ago after having my Thunderbolt for 15 months. What a world of difference.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

pmdied said:


> Just picked up a Galaxy 3 about and hour ago after having my Thunderbolt for 15 months. What a world of difference.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


i would hope so lol


----------



## pmdied (Jun 24, 2011)

Lol, was like going from Spam to steak. Although that's not truly fair. The thunderbolt was a real ground breaking device and my first 4g phone. I had an Incredible before that and was very happy with HTC phones. Impressions of the sg 3 so far are quite good; this thing is just the smoothest phone ever, even at stock. Most importantly, I don't keep getting data drops and other random nonsense.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

pmdied said:


> Lol, was like going from Spam to steak. Although that's not truly fair. The thunderbolt was a real ground breaking device and my first 4g phone. I had an Incredible before that and was very happy with HTC phones. Impressions of the sg 3 so far are quite good; this thing is just the smoothest phone ever, even at stock. Most importantly, I don't keep getting data drops and other random nonsense.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Same here! The incredible was my 1st android phone. Then I went to the thunderbolt for the bigger screen. Eventually I got sick of how heavy it was and the lack of support for cyanogenmod. Sometimes I miss the kickstand, that's about it


----------



## 24andrewd (Nov 12, 2011)

Loved my Tbolt. But the galaxy nexus has so much more support and also its so much thinner than my tbolt with extend battery and same battery life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Picked up a nexus yesterday...yea its quick and much lighter... but I gotta say I'm seriously considering goin back to my bolt. Just something about it doesn't make me completely satisfied

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

jimmydenI got it earlier in the summer84 said:


> Picked up a nexus yesterday...yea its quick and much lighter... but I gotta say I'm seriously considering goin back to my bolt. Just something about it doesn't make me completely satisfied
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


I returned mine when i got in earlier in the summer. Felt lackluster.


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

I think it boils down to development for me...yes there is a shit ton of ROMs available, but they r all the same to me. Aosp is aosp is aosp, with the bolt in its hay day there were ports from totally other phones not many ROMs were the same they all had diff looks ,feels ,settings...with the nexus its just a cherry pick away and all the ROMs r pretty damn close to the same. That's just my opinion so if or gonna spout some bullshit or try to start a flame war, don't...that simple

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

jimmydene84 said:


> I think it boils down to development for me...yes there is a shit ton of ROMs available, but they r all the same to me. Aosp is aosp is aosp, with the bolt in its hay day there were ports from totally other phones not many ROMs were the same they all had diff looks ,feels ,settings...with the nexus its just a cherry pick away and all the ROMs r pretty damn close to the same. That's just my opinion so if or gonna spout some bullshit or try to start a flame war, don't...that simple
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


I agree I kind of wondered why people were so into flashing basically the same roms over and over. At least with an HTC phone sense is so much different than aosp you can play around with it for a while.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Liarsenic said:


> I agree I kind of wondered why people were so into flashing basically the same roms over and over. At least with an HTC phone sense is so much different than aosp you can play around with it for a while.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


You miss the point of having a pure Google phone. You get updates quick. Plus it has a huge dev section and its easy to unlock lol.

I agree aosp is well aosp no matter how many devs makes a rom its all still the same visually. We had sense, aosp, miui, even had Sony's os in one rom I still have I think came from infected site?

So I don't know why people bash the bolt as it looks like liquid is about to release his aosp ics rom soon. We can add yet another build to the list of different operating systems for our phones. Gnex will have nothing new just the same old boring builds just tweaked differently.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm not missing the point. Even a Google phone will eventually stop getting updates as soon as they are ready to can the device. The thunderbolt has been out for 2 years now and won't get anymore. The nexus will be the same when it hits two years and Google wants you to buy the newest device.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Liarsenic said:


> I'm not missing the point. Even a Google phone will eventually stop getting updates as soon as they are ready to can the device. The thunderbolt has been out for 2 years now and won't get anymore. The nexus will be the same when it hits two years and Google wants you to buy the newest device.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


That first paragraph was to be sarcastic lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> That first paragraph was to be sarcastic lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Oh. Its a little hard to pick up on in text form lol.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah I know. Should of put *sarcasm* at the end lok

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rootz76 (Apr 25, 2012)

With a purchase of the Nexus 7...should one still go ahead and pursue the purchase of the Galaxy Nexus?

Interested in everyone's opinion.


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

Rootz76 said:


> With a purchase of the Nexus 7...should one still go ahead and pursue the purchase of the Galaxy Nexus?
> 
> Interested in everyone's opinion.


Absolutely! Can never have too many Google devices 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Why you basically have the same device. Plus purchasing a n7 save you a lot of money and a better device over a gnex. 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Faster updates, more development and easier unlock...

Yep, even a Google phone will stop getting updates, you think the Nexus one got that 4.0 OTA too? Development, already said but, what ROMs do you want? AOSP and CyanogenMod? Because that's it. And who cares about the unlock and root when we can accomplish such rather easily with the Thunderbolt.

And then we go into well the Thunderbolt has an 8MP camera vs 5MP, VoEvDo, Sense (if you're into that sort of thing...), a kickstand, removable storage and I think that at almost 5", you may as well get a Nexus 7, especially given battery life.

Not to shoot you down, it's just my two cents (=


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

Rootz76 said:


> With a purchase of the Nexus 7...should one still go ahead and pursue the purchase of the Galaxy Nexus?
> 
> Interested in everyone's opinion.


Go with the new iPhone.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

jimmyco2008 said:


> even a Google phone will stop getting updates, you think the Nexus one got that 4.0 OTA too?


Guess who you can blame for that? The company name starts with an H and they are too busy making their next big sell to consider the shortcomings of their technology.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Armada said:


> Guess who you can blame for that? The company name starts with an H and they are too busy making their next big sell to consider the shortcomings of their technology.


What? Are you saying HTC is preventing the OG Nexus from anymore updates? Its a Google phone and only Google supplies the updates. HTC has nothing to do with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> What? Are you saying HTC is preventing the OG Nexus from anymore updates? Its a Google phone and only Google supplies the updates. HTC has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Indirectly: yes. Their choice of specs for the phone directly limited it's capabilities to be further updated. The N1's internal memory was pathetic. It couldn't really get an update to ICS without reparitioning things. If you go into the N1 subforum on XDA you'll see to install JB ROMs they have to repartition HBOOT. It's really the main reason it never got the 4.0 update. It probably wouldn't have seen 4.1 due to it's CPU showing it's age, but I can't fault that.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Well still not,HTC fault as that's what Google wanted. Look at the gnex it doesn't have stellar stats so I guess that's samsungs fault? Maybe blame Google for requesting a mediocre phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't care what you guys say. Your crazy for wanting to keep a 2 year old phone over a 1 year old phone. Sure there both old but whatever.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Its simple the 1yr old gnex has more signal problems than a bolt has. People who has both the bolt and gnex has proven where the bolt has a good 4g signal where as the gnex sitting beside the bolt is still searching for a signal. So keep a 2 year old phone (which isn't 2 years old as it came out in april of last year) that can preform or get an almost 1 year old phone that can have serious signal issues that basically makes it useless in many areas. I will keep my bolt than to upgrade to a phone that has more issues than the bolt has. Then keep looking for new phones to come out and see how they perform.

It may be about 1.5 years old but its still preforming great. The same cant be said about the gnex. Before you say its a Google phone whoooooopie doooooooo. Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I've had worse signal problems with the tbolt then I have with the gnex (3g). With the new radios (and this is for both phones) the signal has gotten better but still had problems with tbolt on 3g. Also I just can't handle the weight of the thunderbolt and I am a huge fan of aosp. The lack of aosp support for the thunderbolt at the time turned me away from the phone, layherdaddy switched carriers and was busy with work so development came to a crawl pretty much. Sure there was 5 aosp ROMs but 1 or 2 had data. Do you like the HTC ui? Then I can see why you like the phone more. I absolutely hate the HTC ui. I guess its more of a question of if you like the HTC ui or not.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

The nexus is like .8 ounces lighter than the bolt. Not much of a difference if you ask me. Do I prefer the HTC ui? Its ok but I don't like all the features of it. I am not the sole fan of one ui. I like features of many different ones. I love how the nexus ics is laid out. Why I can't wait for liquid to release his 1.5 mecha ics soon.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hypnote (Jul 25, 2011)

There's a lot of life in the bolt. Playing with some Roms that are in development lately, and it's quite clear this phone, while not as big and bad as some other, is not past its life expectancy.


----------



## deugenet (Sep 7, 2012)

I had the tbolt, I got the wife a nexus, and I have the s3 now, I ran every rom possible on the TB, and it still does not compare to the stock nexus, Imo. But that being said I hate aosp compared to sense. So for user interface I would go TB, for performance and battery life nexus hands down. Now if you want the best of both worlds go with S3 if you can. Touchwiz is very similar to sense, and phone is smoking fast with great battery life. I don't care for the on screen buttons on the nexus. S3 by far my phone of choice.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

padraic said:


> Go with the new iPhone.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Did he really say that?? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

I Sense a Yo Phone fight!

Yo iPhone so dumb I asked Siri what to build a house with and the phone bricked!

Yeah something like that...


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

jimmyco2008 said:


> I Sense a Yo Phone fight!
> 
> Yo iPhone so dumb I asked Siri what to build a house with and the phone bricked!
> 
> Yeah something like that...


The iPhone is about equivalent as this pic 









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> The iPhone is about equivalent as this pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hope you didn't get lost in there.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

heath2805 said:


> Did he really say that?? Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


;-)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

I have played with that new razr m phone at a Verizon store today, and man, what a disappointment. It felt slower than my TB running liquid ICS. I had this theory that any new phone with ICS, due to hardware acceleration, would be awesome. Did that theory just die?

Galaxy S3 kicks ass though.

Hopefully those other two razrs are better!

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigMace23 (Sep 15, 2011)

All of these new phones are definitely improvements over the thunderbolt, but I keep asking myself what they can do that the thunderbolt can't... With that said, I am looking forward to seeing what HTC has to offer for the holidays

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YtsejamHP (Jan 16, 2012)

I do like the camera quality that iPhones hold. At this point, having run most of the custom gamuts, I'm just looking for battery life and camera quality.
I'd absolutely be happy to find all the S3 offers in a nice "thunderbolt-ish" size.
I have an upgrade next month and if the Razr M's camera isn't all that great, I'm very likely just going with the iPhone 5. =)


----------



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

I am somewhat attracted to the idea behind the Nexus, but I would still favor the S3 over it based on holding both phones (bigger/brighter display, thinner/lighter form factor and very fast). I actually would look at the latest Windows phones from Nokia, even though I am somewhat leery of moving to a third platform. I played with one a few months ago and I really liked the display, camera, and GPS. At this point though... I can't afford any change so fortunately I am still very happy with my Thunderbolt running Thundershed 1.6 and down the road will look at the ICS ROMs once all the bugs are worked though.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Think at this point its wise to wait for the next new nexus phone and hope it drops on Verizon. To see if they fixed the signal issues and other problems that seems to plague the gnex. Now if you can pick up a gnex cheap I say go for it but remember on Verizon's version there is no promises it will be updated as long as other nexus phones . As google can't update the phones directly. All they can do is push the update to Verizon and hope Verizon will push it to the phones.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigMace23 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Think at this point its wise to wait for the next new nexus phone and hope it drops on Verizon. To see if they fixed the signal issues and other problems that seems to plague the gnex. Now if you can pick up a gnex cheap I say go for it but remember on Verizon's version there is no promises it will be updated as long as other nexus phones . As google can't update the phones directly. All they can do is push the update to Verizon and hope Verizon will push it to the phones.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


For that very reason I'll be surprised if we ever see another Verizon nexus from any manufacturer... which is very sad because in my experience at least, unless you live in a major city, good luck finding reliable service outside of Verizon 
Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

24andrewd said:


> Loved my Tbolt. But the galaxy nexus has so much more support and also its so much thinner than my tbolt with extend battery and same battery life.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I actually LIKE the tbolt hump. It's a handle to hod on to! I like dependable data even more and sammy worries me in that department. I'm not married to htc. Hoping razr hd measures up. If so I'm back to moto. A moto nexus would rock imo.

I hate iphone os/ui. Not enough room to customize and difficulty using the same files in different apps.


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

My company might give me a phone soon. GSIII or GNex?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

padraic said:


> My company might give me a phone soon. GSIII or GNex?


gnex. pure android trumps any manufacturer skin and a nexus will be updated as long as its hardware allows, though updates to the VZW gnex are slow moving as compared to other carriers' gnex.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

padraic said:


> My company might give me a phone soon. GSIII or GNex?


GS3, better radio (in fact better phone in every way) and your company probably won't want you to root their phone anyway. Gnex better for support and rooting but poor data reception.


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, I don't know if my boss would necessarily care, but I would be uncomfortable rooting and installing ROMs on what's essentially company property.

I do love stock android (why I try to run CM/AOKP on everything I have), but as recDNA has stated I'm concerned about the reports of poor data reception.


----------



## jwort93 (Oct 10, 2011)

padraic said:


> Yeah, I don't know if my boss would necessarily care, but I would be uncomfortable rooting and installing ROMs on what's essentially company property.
> 
> I do love stock android (why I try to run CM/AOKP on everything I have), but as recDNA has stated I'm concerned about the reports of poor data reception.


I just switched from a bolt to a gnex and I really don't feel that the reception is much different. I seem to be in the minority though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

With the gnex its the luck of the draw if you are going to have reception problems or not.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

jwort93 said:


> I just switched from a bolt to a gnex and I really don't feel that the reception is much different. I seem to be in the minority though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


How's your 3g connection?


----------



## YtsejamHP (Jan 16, 2012)

I wish there was something comparable to the iphone 5's hardware that ran android. 
In that 4.0-4.3 screen size range though, I know larger Android phones make apple sauce. Small-med screen size is a must for me. =)

I don't see anything on the horizon, so it really has come down to either the Razr M (battery edge) and iPhone 5 (camera edge).

But does anyone know of any smaller powerhouse phones coming out for Verizon? I've been researching left and right, and everything I find will have a larger screen, like the new Optimus G and such.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Many of those that had signal drops on the Nexus had the problem resolved with the latest radios. Most likely it was some compatibility issue with those that had the newer hardware revision models that were made in China instead of South Korea.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

yarly said:


> Many of those that had signal drops on the Nexus had the problem resolved with the latest radios. Most likely it was some compatibility issue with those that had the newer hardware revision models that were made in China instead of South Korea.


Whatever the reson I still see lots of complaints about 3g and lots of nexus for sale


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Whatever the reson I still see lots of complaints about 3g and lots of nexus for sale


Average (non forum) people only got that update the last 1-2 days (if it's even out yet). Everyone else got it the last 2-3 weeks (on the forum).

So, seeing complaints on ebay or swappa would not be shocking.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

The newness is wearing off on the gnex. This phone is for devs and serious users. When this phone first came out people put up with the issues just like when the droid charge first came out. People put up with the lag and the beautiful screen. Then over time the owners got saw the screen wasn't worth it and moved on. Same thing is happening with the gnex. What is the one and only thing most gnex owners praise about the phone? The unlocked bootloader and being able to unlock and root the phone openly. With the fall here we are getting the next generation of new phones that spec wise are far better than the gnex. We are seeing more developer phones coming out to compete with Google's line of phones.

So now is the time to see who the true fans of the gnex.are and.who was just there because it was the flavor of the month. Maybe Google's next nexus phone won't have the issues it has.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

MOTO usually has good data and Google owns them. I'M amazed there is no motor nexus.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

recDNA said:


> MOTO usually has good data and Google owns them. I'M amazed there is no motor nexus.


moto has great hardware, but their devices have been locked down until the recently. now, some moto devices are possible to unlock through their website and there seem to be plans for developer editions of new moto devices. rumors are going around about the nexus program including more manufacturers in the future too, so you never know.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

recDNA said:


> MOTO usually has good data and Google owns them. I'M amazed there is no motor nexus.


I have wondered this also. You own your own cellphone manufacturing company and yet you dont use it to make your nexus line? Guess there are contracts that needs to be fulfilled that we dont know about. I do expect a MOTO nexus phone in the near future. So let it be written so let it be done.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> So now is the time to see who the true fans of the gnex.are and.who was just there because it was the flavor of the month. Maybe Google's next nexus phone won't have the issues it has.


I'm guessing they're the people who want AOSP. No sense in waiting on something that doesn't exist like an issue free device. Name me a device & I can find dozens if not hundreds of users with chronic issues.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

recDNA said:


> MOTO usually has good data and Google owns them. I'M amazed there is no motor nexus.


Probably the same reason there (it) wasn't a LG HTC or Sony Nexus. Google probably has a list of things they want in a device & go with whoever's submission most represents their goals. I'm not surprised the false belief that Motorola knows something about data that others do not is not a priority.


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

I am also surprised that some phone models supposedly have better data. These antennas have been around for a very long time, so it should be hard to screw it up if you are a major player. This probably has to do with (potentially outsourced) manufacturing rather than design issues. Hence, replacing the phone may help.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jquest68 (Sep 3, 2011)

Dump the red headed step child thunderbolt, its a curse. Go for the galaxy. I can't wait for my upgrade.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

its not a curse. it actually runs aosp ics real well for it to be so old. just need a real ril. People under estimates the bolt. The phone itself isnt the problem. It was the ril they went with thats the problem. For it to be single core I think it holds up quite well for its age. At this point I would just suggest it as a tinker phone and not to upgrade to.


----------



## Rootz76 (Apr 25, 2012)

So I went ahead and did get the Galaxy Nexus without losing my unlimited data and I'm loving it.
I also added a Nexus 7 32GB (sold the 16GB one) and I'm as happy as can be.
Well, my 7 month old daughter has a lot to do with my joy and happiness.
I don't get to play with my devices as much--but I enjoy looking at them from a distance. LOL

It's sad to see how dead the Thunderbolt forums are now.
It was a great ride but it just was time for an upgrade.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Rootz76 said:


> So I went ahead and did get the Galaxy Nexus without losing my unlimited data and I'm loving it.
> I also added a Nexus 7 32GB (sold the 16GB one) and I'm as happy as can be.
> Well, my 7 month old daughter has a lot to do with my joy and happiness.
> I don't get to play with my devices as much--but I enjoy looking at them from a distance. LOL
> ...


Why you sad to see how the bolt section is dead? We all knew it was going to happen. I watched my droid 1 and droid incredible go the same way. All phones does it. Even the older nexus lines don't see the traffic. Basically new tech comes out and devs likes new toys. Plus like with many of the old phones everything that can be done has been done in the roms of sense, aosp and miui. The lucky people that can afford to buy new phones like we change socks. Gets to enjoy the new stuff devs puts out on New phones. We the less fortunate has to stand out in the cold and look in the windows at what the more fortunate gets to enjoy while we wish we could.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rootz76 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Why you sad to see how the bolt section is dead? We all knew it was going to happen. I watched my droid 1 and droid incredible go the same way. All phones does it. Even the older nexus lines don't see the traffic. Basically new tech comes out and devs likes new toys. Plus like with many of the old phones everything that can be done has been done in the roms of sense, aosp and miui. The lucky people that can afford to buy new phones like we change socks. Gets to enjoy the new stuff devs puts out on New phones. We the less fortunate has to stand out in the cold and look in the windows at what the more fortunate gets to enjoy while we wish we could.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, you're right and I'll probably be saying the same thing about my GNex once the devs head out to the Nexus 4.
I'm elgible for an upgrade the beginning of 2013 but I just don't want to let go of my unlimited data.
I guess I can always wait and purchase a gently used Nexus 4 down the line just like I did with my GNex.
About the Nexus 4, I really don't know how I feel about an LG Nexus phone, only 8GB/16GB options for memory without an SD Card slot.
In regards to the memory, I guess they'll just add a 32GB option down the line just like they did with the Nexus 7.

Edit: Nexus 4 is not available in CDMA therefore not available for Verizon


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Development never really ceases for any Nexus. Mainly for 3 reasons:

1) source is out there and it compiles cleanly without ugly hacks.

2) Nexus phones are world phones that work with little modding between cdma/gsm versions + cheaper

3) Global users upgrade far less than ones in North America.

It dropped off some when the Nexus One stopped getting updates, but CM and AOKP both still update the Nexus S. I could care less about most other development. Even noobs can (and have) compile AOSP for a Nexus, so there's always someone trying to get into doing something.


----------

